
Amazon will now deliver packages to the trunk of your car - vinnyglennon
https://www.theverge.com/2018/4/24/17261744/amazon-package-delivery-car-trunk-gm-volvo
======
mastershops
I think Amazon has gotten too big. From an online bookstore to near monopoly
domination.

